# For Sale - Melco Amaya XTS 16 needles



## mtkelly25 (Oct 16, 2012)

Looking to sell a Melco Amaya 16 needle machine. Was purchased with intent of my wife starting a business but 3 kids later that isn't going to happen anytime soon. Machine has had very little use at this point and comes with Design Shop Pro. Please serious offers only.


----------



## jciembroidery (Oct 17, 2014)

Matt, I'm not looking to buy but thought I'd let potential buyers know that we have two of the Melco XTS 16 needle machines and absolutely LOVE them! We were complete novices at the embroidery business a year ago and found that this machine is so very easy to use. I would recommend it to anyone looking to purchase a commercial size embroidery machine.


----------



## debbiedykes (Jan 5, 2011)

What year is the machine? What hoops does it come with and what is the price? Location?


----------



## mtkelly25 (Oct 16, 2012)

We are located south of Boston MA. Still trying to determine the market price so interested in hearing offers or advice there. Hoops are 2 wide angle hats, 2 15cm round, 2 17cm round, 2 30x44cm


----------



## mtkelly25 (Oct 16, 2012)

Also year is 2012 but very low stitch count, literally been used more recreational, never got business started because of babies. All that was really embroidered were baby clothes for ourselves as well as some friends.


----------



## tshirtgrafx (Jan 23, 2008)

I might be interested. How much are you asking?


----------



## mtkelly25 (Oct 16, 2012)

To be honest we are still trying to figure out a fair market price on the machine, willing to hear any reasonable offer


----------



## Posylane (Mar 3, 2011)

I have a friend looking for an XTS. New they are about $10k. Used they go for $5k-6k, but yours could do a little better because of the low stitch count.


----------



## marzatplay (May 25, 2014)

Posylane said:


> I have a friend looking for an XTS. New they are about $10k. Used they go for $5k-6k, but yours could do a little better because of the low stitch count.


Umm... no. New they are much more, used they are around 9 to 10k.


----------



## mtkelly25 (Oct 16, 2012)

Interesting timing, my wife heard the same thing last night from another source on the machine being worth right around 10K. I think we are going to be asking $11k as it comes with the Design Shop Pro as well (thats the package that allows you to do everything including digitizing) as well as the fact the machine has a real low stitch count. If anyone is interested in it at that price, please reach out with your offer.


----------



## tshirtgrafx (Jan 23, 2008)

$11,000.00 is a bit too steep for a used machine. You can buy one new for $10,000.00. I just bought one from NC used for $5,000.00 w/ pro + software.


----------



## Posylane (Mar 3, 2011)

I spent just under $10k for the last (new) one I purchased. And I am just talking the machine and basic software, not the high level design shop you have. But if you paid full price for it, professional shops are getting the software for 50% off.

You have to remember when you sell it used, the machine new is $10k. Obviously someone will charge more if you will pay more, but $10k is what professional shops are paying.

And then you have to remember that much of the warranty is used up, and it costs money to transfer what warranty is left to the new owner.

And finally, if the difference in money is just a little, I will never take the risk on a used machine.


----------



## selzler (Apr 4, 2007)

tshirtgrafx said:


> $11,000.00 is a bit too steep for a used machine. You can buy one new for $10,000.00. I just bought one from NC used for $5,000.00 w/ pro + software.


you can't buy the melco for 10k they run around 16k plus better software cost has to be added


----------



## Posylane (Mar 3, 2011)

I just looked up the invoice for the last machine I purchased. $9450 delivered. 










edited to add: I posted a picture of the invoice showing I paid $9450 delivered. I am sure at some future date the picture link won't work anymore, so want future readers to know what the picture was.

Why would we lie about what we are paying for machines?


----------



## Posylane (Mar 3, 2011)

We often try to buy used computers and other hardware. Unfortunately folks get stuck on what they paid, not on what they should have paid.


----------



## tshirtgrafx (Jan 23, 2008)

Posy Lane your right, I found that the machine I bought did have a warranty but it wasn't transferable. So I purchased an extended warranty for 2 machines.


----------



## Eforcer (May 9, 2008)

Hi how are you. I have been debating for the last year of dabbling in this area of business. I currently have printing equipment & wide format machine to do signs with. Many inquiries come in for t-shirts and caps. My vendors I sent to always seem to drop the ball, so I stopped sending the work out. So I am very interested in your machine. has it been under contract?


----------



## Posylane (Mar 3, 2011)

tshirtgrafx said:


> Posy Lane your right, I found that the machine I bought did have a warranty but it wasn't transferable. So I purchased an extended warranty for 2 machines.


I thought you could transfer them with a fee. Is that not true anymore?

Melco offered me an extended warranty, but it was so high that i would be better just paying the tech to fix any issues that did come up. So far, that has been the wise choice. 

The worst that can really happen to an XTS is the main board goes out, and that is ~$1200 to fix. They wanted more than that, per year.


----------



## sewexclusive (Mar 14, 2009)

Just got my third XTS, $10,450 delivered.


----------



## Posylane (Mar 3, 2011)

sewexclusive said:


> Just got my third XTS, $10,450 delivered.


On my $9450 machine, I didn't get the hat hoop since we had already decided hats aren't part of our business. Did you include that and other hoops or more than the basic software?


----------



## sewexclusive (Mar 14, 2009)

Yes I got the cap driver and 6 hoops. I went with all 5.85 inch hoops. I already have DesignShop Pro didn't need any of the software.


----------



## Posylane (Mar 3, 2011)

Ok, so how are people paying $16k for new machines? Are they buying them from a middle man, and not Melco?


----------



## thedigiguy (May 11, 2010)

I think the higher price is for the first purchase. This usually includes design shop, and the Amaya operating system. It also comes with two days onsite training and installation. After the first purchase all you need is the machine and hoops.


----------



## Posylane (Mar 3, 2011)

I know I didn't pay close to that for the first machine, but I don't have the invoice anymore. The $9450 included the basic software.


----------



## tyguycarroll (Sep 22, 2011)

I got a package quote on 4 XTS machines with hoops, hat drivers, software, shipping, install, and training, for $40k total, and even that was a few months back before the introduction of the new machines.

The new Melco EMT-16 runs a bit more than the XTS. I believe they come in right around 16k, so maybe that is the confusion in price?


----------



## thedigiguy (May 11, 2010)

I just sold two for $9000.00 total. With hoops no software. Customer picked them up at my shop.


----------



## Imagine It Vinyl (Aug 28, 2013)

I recently purchased an Amaya XT with less than 800,000 stitches and it came with DS Pro software, hat hoop, full set of static hoops, and the Melco cart for $6,500.


----------

